# Hirame road bike frame transfers



## wheelnut (11 Jul 2011)

I have recently acquired a Hirame road bike frame imported by the long defunct Evian (GB) Ltd. Frame dates from 1982 and is built from Ishiwata tubing but had been repainted in the intervening years using rattlecan spray paint so original transfers did not survive. Has anyone got one with the original transfers still fitted? Would it be possible to get good clear photographs of these to be able to make copies. Any help gratefully appreciated.


----------



## jay clock (11 Jul 2011)

Sorry, but I had one of these about 1985-6. I had it as a singlespeed for commuting and then gave it to my bro in law for some reason. 

I think you will struggle with transfers. My frame was metallic red with gold lettering. Looked a bit like this http://www.dafont.com/karate.font?text=HIRAME but not as angular and "fake oriental" as that


----------



## Hirameman (14 Jul 2011)

wheelnut said:


> I have recently acquired a Hirame road bike frame imported by the long defunct Evian (GB) Ltd. Frame dates from 1982 and is built from Ishiwata tubing but had been repainted in the intervening years using rattlecan spray paint so original transfers did not survive. Has anyone got one with the original transfers still fitted? Would it be possible to get good clear photographs of these to be able to make copies. Any help gratefully appreciated.


----------



## Hirameman (14 Jul 2011)

I have a set of photos of transfers on my Hirame frame (red) but don't know at the moment how to attach them here. Email much easier.


----------



## wheelnut (29 Jul 2011)

Many thanks for taking the time to reply jay clock and Hirameman. I contacted Kuwahara in Osaka, Japan who built my frame but they are unable to supply the correct transfers. Frame number starts with 82 which I understand is the year the frame was made. Hirameman email is:-
grubb1937@yahoo.co.uk


----------

